# OpenOffice no muestra texto ??!

## acoromi

Buenas.

Una vez hecho el emerge del openoffice, al ejecutar el programa, arranca pero no muestra letras!!! 

Todos los menús y los diálogos estan vacios. 

Alguien sabe como arreglarlo?

Gracias a todos.

----------

## acoromi

 *acoromi wrote:*   

> Buenas.
> 
> Una vez hecho el emerge del openoffice, al ejecutar el programa, arranca pero no muestra letras!!! 
> 
> Todos los menús y los diálogos estan vacios. 
> ...

 

Ya lo he encontrado!!!

Para quien le interese, borrando el FontPath correspondiente a las fuentes Type1 del XF86Config se me ha solucionado. No sé si habrá efectos secundarios, pero de momento todo me va bien.

Adéu-siau

----------

